# 3 Wisconsin snowmobilers arrested in deer killings



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20090116/GPG0101/901160559/1207&located=RSS

http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news...e_arrested_in_deer_killings_200901152200_rev1

WAUPACA - Several tips and reward offers that topped $12,000 helped county and state officials find the three Weyauwega men they say are responsible for the killing of five deer on a snowmobile trail last weekend.
Advertisement
Quantcast

The first of the men, Nicholas Hermes, 22, of Weyauwega, was charged Thursday with five counts of animal cruelty, and two brothers, Robby Kuenzi, 23, and Rory Kuenzi, 24, both of Weyauwega, are scheduled to appear in court today on similar charges.

Rory Kuenzi also faces a felony theft charge after telling people the snowmobile he was riding that night was "borrowed." Police say it was reported stolen Dec. 26.

The three snowmobilers encountered the deer Friday night near Denmark Road in Lind, about five miles south of Waupaca. Hermes said he accidentally struck a deer, but the Kuenzi brothers began purposely chasing the deer down before running them over.

Hermes said he saw Rory Kuenzi at one point dragging a deer that had been roped to the sled.

Investigators found three of the deer in the field Saturday. A snowmobile had stopped atop one of them and ripped open its stomach, said Ted Dremel, a state Department of Natural Resources warden based in Waupaca County.

A fourth deer had broken legs and was euthanized, and the fifth deer had been dragged from the field and tied to a tree about 25 feet from a road. It strangled itself trying to get free.

The dead deer were two bucks and three does. One was a fawn.

State and county officials, speaking at a news conference Thursday after Hermes' court appearance, stressed the actions are not representative of snowmobilers.

"This is not a snowmobile incident," said Bob Sprenger, president of the Waupaca County Snowmobile Association, which raised a reward fund of $9,000 after the killings. "This is a crime committed with a snowmobile."

The three men could face more than the criminal charges, said state Department of Natural Resources regional Warden Byron Goetsch, because they are accused of killing wildlife.

"A myriad of regulations could apply," he said, including civil forfeitures and conservation charges.

What bothers Goetsch and other wardens, he said, is the apparent increase of "thrill killings" of wildlife, which he described as dangerous and illegal killings, typically out of season and with no intention of harvesting the kill.

He said the DNR just started tracking those crimes last June, and has so far identified 17 similar thrill killings in the past several years.

Hermes was released from jail on a $15,000 signature bond. He is scheduled to appear in court again Jan. 27.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I say they should be stripped naked and chased by sleds. Maybe even "roped" and drug.

A-holes.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I say tie them to that tree, in there boxers.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What a bunch of ********!!! They should be shot on site.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

this was sick and im glad they caught them. we also had a snomobiler that drove over like 50-60 mallards on a river on purpose too


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Hopefully the hammer comes down on these dirt bags. People like that are a waste of the very air we breath.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

A couple years ago I worked with someone who was originally from north of Jamestown. He said he's had a lot of troubles with a group of Wisconsin guys that come up during the winter with pickups, 4-wheelers, snowmobiles, and guns (this was just a couple years ago). They're out to get coyotes, and do it anyway they can. He said he had been out hunting/trapping a couple times and saw them chasing the coyotes down with whatever they had...at that time they were using a pickup along a shelterbelt. He stepped right in front of them and they proceeded to chew him out...flinging names, insults, and threats. He eventually got them off the land (his posted land) and went to call the game warden, but it was too late as they were already gone. Hopefully these were the same guys...the law can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very sick what those guys did. I really hope the hammer gets dropped hard on them.

Them better not drop the soap. 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hate to say it but I am betting they won't get jack. They will plea it down to maybe $1,000 fine, and couple years probation. I am willing to bet they won't get jail time.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow.. Thats sick. :eyeroll:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

bjert- I agree what these guys did, and the people you refer to did is sad. But not everyone in Wisconsin is like that. A few bad ones you hear about, the good guys you never do. I'm pretty sure things happen in every state. It sure makes it bad for the rest of us.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> I say they should be stripped naked and chased by sleds. Maybe even "roped" and drug.
> 
> A-holes.


I agree!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I mean at some point in the thought process when you are doing something like that. Dont you just go. "You know self, what I am doing isnt right?" I think they should be processed to the fullest extent of the law.

I mean Michael Vick was sentanced to 2 years for killing dogs and tourching animals. Shouldnt there be a level playing field across the United States? I guarantee they give everyone the same two year sentance for this, people will think twice. Michael Vick was a million air 54 times over and still didnt get away with it. So some pin dicks from Wisconson shouldnt get off either!

Does anyone see a differance in what these guys did, compared to what Michael Vick did? Or am I way off base here?


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> bjert- I agree what these guys did, and the people you refer to did is sad. But not everyone in Wisconsin is like that. A few bad ones you hear about, the good guys you never do. I'm pretty sure things happen in every state. It sure makes it bad for the rest of us.


Oh, I completely agree with you. I don't believe everyone from Wisconsin is like that...not at all. It's like you said; it's just the select few. I was just relating the story to one that I heard.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought about drawing the Michael Vick comparison myself. The problem is that that worthless SOB was prosecuted under special statutes against dog fighting. Probably because it was the strongest thing they could pin on him. Vick was running a dog fighting ring, which entailed gambling and the systematic torture of the dogs. It does seem like it should be irrelevant how many animals you torture or what they are, but dog fighting isn't treated the same as cruelty in the legal system.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I personnaly think they should be hammerred harder than Vick. Those guys are past the sicko point and that coming from me...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it's really sad to think there are people out there capable of doing something like that. I used to be proud of the fact that I was born and raised in Wisconsin. It's a shame that has to be spoiled by something like this.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Seriously I couldn't imagine what I would do if I was riding snowmobile by this field and saw a guy dragging a deer behind his sled or tying one up to a tree. I screamed at 3 middle schoolers a couple years ago for chasing a nesting hen mallard in a park. Wow, the anger I feel, this is terrible.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> I mean at some point in the thought process when you are doing something like that. Dont you just go. "You know self, what I am doing isnt right?" I think they should be processed to the fullest extent of the law.


Not to mention they obviously have it in them to do worse. I mean if your brains not telling you "this is wrong" in that situation, just what situation will it say that.

Im willing to bet if they were all sitting there raping a chick their brains still wouldnt "click on".

I say castrate em, strip em, rope em, and drag em through the snow. THAN throw em in the clink.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think prison might be a little too strict, c'mon they don't even have steak in there, or full cable!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They may get steak Mertz, but I am sure the sex they would be getting in prison wouldnt be considered desireable!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree withkelly that some states/areas get bad reputations because the bad one are the ones you hear about, you never read articles in the paper about people dedicating their time and mmoney to a lawful hunt, after all, who would read that


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Hate to say it but I am betting they won't get jack. They will plea it down to maybe $1,000 fine, and couple years probation. I am willing to bet they won't get jail time.


Depends on how much outrage this case draws. If no one says much to the States Attorney's Office about it then there is a very good chance that they will be let off easy. However, if the area voters call the SA's Office and raise hell and send letters to the editor of the local news paper then there is a great chance that they will get a harsher sentence. The people have the power especially when it comes to public office. The people did their part by giving investigators tips and leads. Hold the SA's Office accountable for their actions.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke:


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they are in court today. TV news said one of the three is in deeper than the others due to already having a warrent out on him. Let's hope they get the steepest possible sentence. And that they have not given all us cheeseheads a bad rep.


----------



## slg888 (Dec 17, 2008)

pole-smokers.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

bjertness07 said:


> A couple years ago I worked with someone who was originally from north of Jamestown. He said he's had a lot of troubles with a group of Wisconsin guys that come up during the winter with pickups, 4-wheelers, snowmobiles, and guns (this was just a couple years ago). They're out to get coyotes, and do it anyway they can. He said he had been out hunting/trapping a couple times and saw them chasing the coyotes down with whatever they had...at that time they were using a pickup along a shelterbelt. He stepped right in front of them and they proceeded to chew him out...flinging names, insults, and threats. He eventually got them off the land (his posted land) and went to call the game warden, but it was too late as they were already gone. Hopefully these were the same guys...the law can kill two birds with one stone.


If you are talking about the guy's that have a hunting house in Hannaford, they got nailed a couple of years ago.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

A slap on the wrist IMHO. A fine of just over $2000. Here is a link

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/38756002.html

Another incident in WI in this link. A guy from W Fargo poached a bear

http://www.leadertelegram.com/story-news.asp?id=BJ227DVVI24

Hope the links work.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Will be interesting to see how these idiots get handled.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

trippersrookieyear said:


> A slap on the wrist IMHO. A fine of just over $2000. Here is a link
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/38756002.html
> 
> ...


Don't know if you realized this or are just bringing up another story...

You are not referencing the same case...the case you cited is where a snowmobiler ran over some ducks because he crossed open water. Sounds like he hit them at night...while they were roosting.

The case in this forum has not yet gone to trial. Deer vs. ducks = not same story. Just want to ensure people don't assume the $2k fine case is not the deer case.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry fo r that mix up I thought I had read about both cases in this thread. The unfortunate thing about the duck incident is that the paper reports it happened in the day light. I'll keep my eyes out for info on the deer case I think those idiots are supposed to appear in front of the judge again this week.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sick.
Lots of sno mos used against animals around here as well.Particularly coyotes.Webster,SD paper had an article on it this week.Good chance of losing their hunting privileges as well if caught here-and hopefully all the slobs will get caught.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

What a shame, this makes me want to uke: . I hope they get hit with everything on this one. It's bad enough poaching, but the way they did it draws up some concern. What kind of nut jobs even have the mentallity to do such a sick and twisted thing. And to have the A-holes being from WI sickens me even more. I try to give my fellow WI'ites a good name and having to deal with twisted #&$&'s like this really gets me ******.


----------



## Backwoods (Jun 18, 2008)

What you guys may or may not know by now is that the Kuenzi brothers have a long record with the State of Wisconsin prior to this, including, being a suspect in a hit and run in which Rory Kuenzi allegedly hit a man and killed him. (read: the police believe he did it but are waiting to prove it in a reinactment of the accident)

ODDLY...his excuse? He thought he hit a DEER!

Well, now he can't use the excuse that he thought he hit a human this time, can he?

Type in his name and wisconsin, into Yahoo and enjoy reading what a neanderthal these guys really are: Rory Kuenzi and Robby Kuenzi are the brothers names, and Hermes is their partner in crime on the deer slaughtering spree.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The way they did it is apalling...absolutely sadistic people here. uke:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Happened 5 miles from my in-laws. The judge kept their bail/bond high because he figured they were safer in jail. Word has it, these guys better move to a new area when all is said and done, for their own safety. :sniper:


----------



## Backwoods (Jun 18, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a White Trash update...our good friend is going to the pen. Breaks my heart!

Suspect in snowmobile deer slaughter sentenced on separate charge

Associated Press

Last update: March 28, 2009 - 2:48 PM

WAUPACA, Wis. - One of the men charged with using snowmobiles to kill deer in Waupaca County has been sentenced to prison on a probation violation.

Twenty-four-year-old Rory Kuenzi of Weyauwega was sentenced Friday to two years in prison on a 2005 conviction for beating his girlfriend.

He had been on probation for the conviction. But the probation was revoked when he was charged in January for his alleged role in killing deer in the Town of Lind.

Robby and Rory Kuenzi and Nicholas Hermes are accused of rounding up the deer with their sleds, then running them down Jan. 9.
The Kuenzi brothers have pleaded not guilty.

Public defender Troy Nielsen told the judge that in the year before the deer charges, Rory Kuenzi had stayed out of trouble.

But prosecutor James Fassbender said the animal charges were consistent with a pattern of violence.

Kuenzi's assault on his girlfriend left her with a broken tooth.


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

With any luck they will be locked up with a 350lb. bullqueer nicknamed "teabag"


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

these guys are truly evil. any ******** who do that for fun should be set on death penalty. the lives of those deer are way more important than a couple deuschs like that.


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

i think they should put them in a cage with very mad deer and see what happens

what they did is discusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

ganderwacker said:


> With any luck they will be locked up with a 350lb. bullqueer nicknamed "teabag"


 :rollin::rollin::rollin::rollin::rollin:


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i wish i could have 10 mins with those guys alone with my fists :evil: :evil: :evil: :******: :******: couple broken jaws n ribs will teach um


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

speaking of the ducks, how did they just catch them sitting and run em over. could they not fly??


----------

